# frigidaire washer code E10?



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

Affinity model front load stops mid cycle, beeps, and flashes e10. I have to restart at beginning of cycle and it usually finishes. Has done numerous times after unplugging, flipping breaker etc..... help please, thanks


----------

